# pronúncia do -am final



## bieq

Oi,

Estava lendo aqui as coisas das quais vocês falaram e quase morri, haha... A fonética do português é bem complicada, isso sem dúvidas! Eu gostaria de saber uma coisa; alguém de vocês conhece algum sito web no qual estudar os símbolos fonéticos do português? Gostaria muito, por exemplo, de saber qual é a pronúncia de "*am*" no final da palavra. Por exmeplo, "fal*am*", "encontrar*am*", "and*am*" e "precisam", entre outras palavras. Eu sei que é um som nasal, mas como sou novo com a língua portuguesa, então para mim seria de grande ajuda começar a estudar os seus sons.

Obrigado!

Bieq


----------



## Outsider

bieq said:


> Gostaria muito, por exemplo, de saber qual é a pronúncia de "*am*" no final da palavra. Por exmeplo, "fal*am*", "encontrar*am*", "and*am*" e "precisam", entre outras palavras. Eu sei que é um som nasal, mas como sou novo com a língua portuguesa, então para mim seria de grande ajuda começar a estudar os seus sons.


É o ditongo nasal [ɐ̃ũ̯] (um "au" nasal).* Por outras palavras, é um "ão" átono.
A página da Wikipedia inglesa sobre o alfabeto português é um bom lugar para começar (se lê inglês). Depois tem o artigo sobre a fonética do português. Gosto do sítio do Ruud Harmsen, mas ele ocupa-se sobretudo do português europeu. Espere por outras respostas.

*Devia ter um til sobre o [ɐ̃], que não se vê.


----------



## Dom Casmurro

Outsider said:


> Por outras palavras, é um "ão" átono.


Se você souber dizer _órgão_ ou _bênção_ - palavras nas quais o _ão_ é átono, ao contrário do _ão_ de _João_ ou de _irmão_ - saberá dizer, sem problemas, o _am_ de _precisam_.


----------



## Outsider

Mas cuidado que algumas pessoas acentuam _bênção/benção_ na última sílaba.


----------



## Dom Casmurro

Outsider said:


> Mas cuidado que algumas pessoas acentuam _bênção/benção_ na última sílaba.


É uma honra para mim, ver que a sua 20.000a. resposta foi motivada por mim.


----------



## Ricardo Tavares

Outsider said:


> Mas cuidado que algumas pessoas acentuam _bênção/benção_ na última sílaba.



Parabéns, Out, pelas 20.000 contribuições para este forum.   

Cá entre nós, nunca ouvi alguém dizer *bên*ção, como oxítona. Sempre escutei a sílaba "*bên*" como tônica, assim como *ór*-fão (tônica em "*ór*").


----------



## Vanda

Ah, Ricardo, você precisa fazer uma visitinha ao interiorzão de Minas. Vai ouvir ben*ção *pra todo canto, isto é, se é que alguém ainda conserva o costume. Pelo menos, os mais antigos, com certeza.


----------



## Ricardo Tavares

Vanda said:


> Ah, Ricardo, você precisa fazer uma visitinha ao interiorzão de Minas. Vai ouvir ben*ção *pra todo canto, isto é, se é que alguém ainda conserva o costume. Pelo menos, os mais antigos, com certeza.


Essa é realmente nova para mim. Quer dizer que seria algo como aumentativo de bença ?


----------



## Alandria

Vanda said:


> Ah, Ricardo, você precisa fazer uma visitinha ao interiorzão de Minas. Vai ouvir ben*ção *pra todo canto, isto é, se é que alguém ainda conserva o costume. Pelo menos, os mais antigos, com certeza.



OMG, eu não sabia disso. Mais uma boa informação para a minha coleção. 
Existem algumas poucas palavras que variam sua tonicidade de acordo com as regiões, mas isso são cenas _de um próximo tópico._


----------



## andre luis

Vanda said:


> Ah, Ricardo, você precisa fazer uma visitinha ao interiorzão de Minas. Vai ouvir ben*ção *pra todo canto, isto é, se é que alguém ainda conserva o costume. Pelo menos, os mais antigos, com certeza.


E se o cara for bem são...então a confusão vai ser maior.


----------



## bieq

Obrigado a todos,

A pronúncia do português é tão linda e interessante 

Bieq


----------



## Benvindo

Ricardo Tavares said:


> Essa é realmente nova para mim. Quer dizer que seria algo como aumentativo de bença ?




Também não conhecia benção com o ção tônico. Já ouvi muito bença*, e até mesmo biença, com o e esticado e um n diferente que só os mineiros falam (assim me parece), não sei explicar porque não conheço as convenções fonéticas, mas quem viaja pelo sul de MG se depara com ele a toda hora.
* Ao que a pessoa mais velha, a quem a bênção foi pedida, responde "tibençoi",  "(Deus) te abençoe".

PS. Parabéns Outsider, está "bombando", como se diz por aqui. 20.000 posts, será que eu chego lá algum dia?


----------



## Vanda

No tira-teima, para ver se não era apenas das outras regiões de Minas por onde andei, perguntei ontem as minhas alunas se elas já ouviram benÇÃO. Uma delas tem a mãe, que vive na roça, que diz até hoje, mais três outras ouviram da avó, sendo que estas alunas já estão na faixa dos 30, portanto, como eu imaginava, tem a ver com o pessoal mais antigo e morando na roça. 
Na minha cabeça, este jeito peculiar acontece porque, quando dizemos em voz alta "A sua benção" (esse é o modo que, pelo menos, até a minha geração, fomos ensinados), a última sílaba se destaca no conjunto - experimentem falar em voz alta - daí, as pessoas (a maioria delas ou todas iletradas) sentem o som ÃO como mais forte. Perguntei as minhas alunas porque elas acham que isto acontece e a teoria delas é por causa de uma frase que os padres dizem na missa (me esqueci agora, mas acaba com _benção_) que deve ter influenciado/soado na cabeça dessas pessoas como benÇÃO. Até que eu gostaria que alguém estudasse esse fenômeno. Alandria, você deveria estender sua pesquisa ao interiorzão de Minas, onde ainda existe este pessoal mais antigo aferrado as suas antigas tradições.


----------



## djlaranja

Benvindo said:


> Também não conhecia benção com o ção tônico. Já ouvi muito bença*, e até mesmo biença, com o e esticado e um n diferente que só os mineiros falam (assim me parece), não sei explicar porque não conheço as convenções fonéticas, mas quem viaja pelo sul de MG se depara com ele a toda hora.
> * Ao que a pessoa mais velha, a quem a bênção foi pedida, responde "tibençoi", "(Deus) te abençoe".
> 
> PS. Parabéns Outsider, está "bombando", como se diz por aqui. 20.000 posts, será que eu chego lá algum dia?


 
É comum ouvir-se - de quem e para quem conserva a tradição de pedir a bênção - como "bença", como disse o Benvindo. Mas ouvi de minhas tias (de origem rural) que seu avô, ou tio-avô, respondia sempre "Ben*ção* de Deus!" em resposta a quem lhe tomava a bênção.

Abraço,

Denilson Laranjeira


----------



## avok

Eu acho que a gente acentua "benção" na ultima silaba. Se fosse BENção, a gente escreveria "bençam" né?. A palavra "órgão" é diferente porque é ja acentuoado na primeira silaba "ó".


----------



## Denis555

Vejam o que diz o Dicionário Michaelis para bênção.


----------



## avok

"bênção" ou "benção" ? 

O que o Dicionario diz?  Nao entendi...


----------



## Denis555

avok said:


> "bênção" ou "benção" ?
> 
> O que o Dicionario diz? Nao entendi...


 
*Bênção!* 
A forma _benção_ é antiga ou informal.


----------



## avok

Tem uma diferença de pronuncia entre "bênção" e "benção" ?

bênção: BENçao
benção: benÇAO ?


----------



## Outsider

avok said:


> Tem uma diferença de pronuncia entre "bênção" e "benção" ?


Claro! A primeira é acentuada na penúltima sílaba, e a segunda é acentuada na última.



avok said:


> Eu acho que a gente acentua "benção" na ultima silaba. Se fosse BENção, a gente escreveria "bençam" né?.


Não, a terminação átona -_am_ só se usa actualmente em verbos.


----------

